# Humor developerow :)

## dylon

Kompilowalem sobie mrtg i rzcilo mi sie w oczy  :Smile: 

```
config.status: WARNING:  Makefile.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting

config.status: creating config.h

ordering CD from http://tobi.oetiker.ch/wish .... just kidding ;-)
```

Znacie jeszcze takie fajne "kwiatki" ?

----------

## mziab

Z kompilacji zsnesa:

```
The binary will be installed in /usr/games/bin

Configure complete, now type 'make' and pray.
```

----------

## SlashBeast

 *man xorg.conf wrote:*   

> VIDEOADAPTOR SECTION
> 
>        Nobody wants to say how this works.  Maybe nobody knows ...

 

----------

## GHunterPL

Może to nie jest typowy kwiatek, ale gdy tylko to ujrzałem zacząłem się dziwnie denerowować   :Laughing: 

```
now, please type \"make\" to compile. Good luck :-)
```

Zwłaszcza ten  :Smile:  na końcu mnie rozpraszał  :Wink: 

Nie pamiętam co wtedy kompilowałem.

----------

## BeteNoire

To mnie zawsze rozbrajało:

 *Quote:*   

> fdisk jest programem mającym wiele błędów, robiącym mętne rzeczy — zazwyczaj zdarza mu się dać sensowne  wyniki.  (...)  Należy go unikać, jeżeli tylko jest taka możliwość.  sfdisk jest programem  tylko  dla  hakerów  —  interfejs  użytkownika  jest okropny,  ale  program jest poprawniejszy od fdiska i potężniejszy od zarówno fdiska, jak i cfdiska.

 

z man fdisk.

Smoka z kompilacji nmap pewnie wszyscy już znają.

----------

## Dagger

```

grep -R fuck /usr/src/linux/*

```

^^

----------

## SlashBeast

http://www.google.com/codesearch Polecam wstukac kilka naszych polskich przeklenstw.

----------

## gnhorn

Ciekawy opis dla GITa  :Smile: 

```
dev-util/git

      Latest version available: 1.6.2.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,914 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.git-scm.com/

      Description:   GIT - the stupid content tracker, the revision control system heavily used by the Linux kernel team

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## Pryka

OpenOffice

```
Unpacking OO.o build tree - [ go and have some tea ] ...
```

----------

## quosek

jakiego mam farta, ze klientowi nie dostarczamy kodow zrodlowych - bo w miare czesto "debuguje przez dupczenie" - czyli wrzucanie do loga/konsoli stringow dupa1, dupa2, itd - ulatwia rozeznianie sie w wywalonym fragmencie kodu ;> (fakt - musze uwazac przy jythonach - w koncu to jest jezyk skryptowy, ale od czego jest kawalek innego jythona, ktory przerabia pliki wejsciowe na bezkomentarzowe i w lekko brzydszej strukturze ....)

ps. w ramach humoreski - z jakiegos powodu zaczelismy nazywac rozwijanie struktury drzewiastaj z poziomu aplikacji jako - "cipnij tam", a wiec drzewko [i plusiki w nim] z automatu staly sie "cipkami"). Od tego juz prosto do funkcji (w plsqlu), ktora generowala ta strukture i jej nazwy (belkotu pseudo-polsko-angielskiego) - writeCipki().

Podczas ktorego audytu u klienta (tak - niestety to byla publiczna funkcja) ktos zauwazyl ta nazwe i zrobil niezla burde

----------

## largo3

 *Quote:*   

> eix version 0.15.7 configured successfully.
> 
>  Good luck with make 
> 
> 

 

----------

## lazy_bum

rrdtool

```
config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing default commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

checking in... and out again

ordering CD from http://tobi.oetiker.ch/wish .... just kidding ;-)

----------------------------------------------------------------

Config is DONE!

```

----------

## Poe

albo mi się wydaje, albo mamy powtórkę z pierwszego posta  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

Z dokumentacji Apache:

 *Quote:*   

> Allowing users to execute CGI scripts in any directory should only be considered if;
> 
> 1. [...]
> 
> 2. [...]
> ...

 

----------

## soban_

emerge moo  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

http://pclab.pl/news38693.html

```
Oh!  Smells like ANSI's been here.
```

z kompilacji perla

----------

## kwach

Przypadkiem próbowałem usunąć pół systemu (Ubuntu) - gwiazdka okazała się trochę zbyt potężna  :Smile:  Zamiast standardowego Yes/No dostałem:

 *Quote:*   

> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'

 

----------

## Pryka

Znowu OOo tym razem w najnowszej wersji 3.2.0

```
Unpacking OO.o build tree - [ go and have some True Blood ] ...
```

----------

## nieprosty

A tu ciekawostka, na którą natrafiłem podczas studiowania źródeł asterisk.

W pliku astman.c mamy:

```

static int manage_calls(char *host)

{

    newtComponent form;

    newtComponent quit;

    newtComponent hangup;

    newtComponent redirect;

    newtComponent channels;

    struct newtExitStruct es;

    char tmp[80];

    /* If there's one thing you learn from this code, it is this...

       Never, ever fly Air France.  Their customer service is absolutely

       the worst.  I've never heard the words "That's not my problem" as

       many times as I have from their staff -- It should, without doubt

       be their corporate motto if it isn't already.  Don't bother giving

       them business because you're just a pain in their side and they

       will be sure to let you know the first time you speak to them.

       If you ever want to make me happy just tell me that you, too, will

       never fly Air France again either (in spite of their excellent

       cuisine). */

    snprintf(tmp, sizeof(tmp), "Asterisk Manager at %s", host);

```

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

```
cd /usr/src/linux && grep -r 'fuck' *
```

^^

----------

## SlashBeast

http://www.google.com/codesearch i wpiszcie kilka polskich przeklenstw.

----------

## unK

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5578727.html#5578727

niesamowite deja vu. w dodatku dzień po rocznicy tamtych postów   :Laughing: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Eh  :Wink:  nie zauważyłem  :Razz: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Sie tym 'fuck' zasugerowalem to podalem google codesearch. Fail.

----------

## rapidus

```
            .       .

            \`-"'"-'/

             } 6 6 {

            ==. Y ,==

              /^^^\  .

             /     \  )  Ncat: A modern interpretation of classic Netcat

            (  )-(  )/

            -""---""---   /

           /   Ncat    \_/

          (     ____

           \_.=|____E

Configuration complete.

   (  )   /\   _                 (

    \ |  (  \ ( \.(               )                      _____

  \  \ \  `  `   ) \             (  ___                 / _   \

 (_`    \+   . x  ( .\            \/   \____-----------/ (o)   \_

- .-               \+  ;          (  O                           \____

(__                +- .( -'.- <.   \_____________  `              \  /

(_____            ._._: <_ - <- _- _  VVVVVVV VV V\                \/

  .    /./.+-  . .- /  +--  - .    (--_AAAAAAA__A_/                |

  (__ ' /x  / x _/ (                \______________//_              \_______

 , x / ( '  . / .  /                                  \___'          \     /

    /  /  _/ /    +                                       |           \   /

   '  (__/                                               /              \/

                                                       /                  \

             NMAP IS A POWERFUL TOOL -- USE CAREFULLY AND RESPONSIBLY

```

----------

